# Is it possible I'm blocked?



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

i had shift the warehouse says they never released, so I get there and there's no routes and everyone's on break. 

I was there for 30-40 minutes before they gave me a route and it was ALL OVER THE PLACE. 

They just really treated me like they were trying to stick it to me for being there in their break time. 

It's been three days and I haven't seen ANY shifts pop up for that warehouse. 

Usually in my market I can get 2-3 shifts a day there. 

Is it possible for them to block me but not deactivate me?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Strange how many hours did you work in the week?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Strange how many hours did you work in the week?


I do 2, 3 hour blocks, a day at that warehouse.

And 1 extra 3 hour block on the weekends, so..

39-42 hours a week. There are a couple warehouses in my market so, sometimes i get shifts at the other one, but that's rare.

I did 13 blocks so far the past 7 days, and I was able to book a 3 hour block this afternoon at the 2nd warehouse in my market.

But I haven't seen ANY blocks from that first warehouse.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Is there a cap per warehouse for hours per week?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Generally 40 a week, but it it does vary based on demand.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds like they stuck it to you for the route.

Not sure about the WH block though. You'd have gone a repeat offender for that to happen.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes you probably got capped are you seeing hours for tomorrow hopefully you are


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes you probably got tapped are you seeing hours for tomorrow hopefully you are


They usually post the morning of in my market.

I won't know again until the start of the next week which is tomorrow.

If there's a 40 hour cap per warehouse then it should open up tomorrow.

I hope so, I REALLY need this job lol



nighthawk398 said:


> Yes you probably got tapped are you seeing hours for tomorrow hopefully you are


I'll report back. I got tapped? What does that mean?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

JDoey said:


> They usually post the morning of in my market.
> 
> I won't know again until the start of the next week which is tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I meat capped


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Here in CLE, you won't see any avail blocks if they would take you over 40 hours in a Sun-Sat week.
I 'capped out' on Fri at 37.5 hours and couldn't see any new blocks until they posted for Sun morning.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Wasn't able to see ANY offers this morning either

Usually I have 1-2 booked by now.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Here in CLE, you won't see any avail blocks if they would take you over 40 hours in a Sun-Sat week.
> I 'capped out' on Fri at 37.5 hours and couldn't see any new blocks until they posted for Sun morning.


Okay!

I've scored a block with that warehouse.

The block is for more money than usual and it's a lot longer than usual.

Is it possible that the market here is changing block sizes? And release times?

It's possible that I DIDNT think I was capped out for 40 hours a week, but because they've been releaseing these LONG blocks it WOULD have capped me out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JDoey said:


> Okay!
> 
> I've scored a block with that warehouse.
> 
> ...


Yes, if a block would take you over your 40 hours, it would not be visible to you.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I swear times when I got a nasty gram I wouldn't see blocks for a couple of days. Might be coincidence but who knows? Happened more than once.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes if a block would take you over your 40 hours, it would not be visible to you.


 This warehouse staff is going to get me fired!

The route they gave me today wasn't six different neighborhoods.

The travel time on Google maps to the neighborhoods alone without dropping off any packages was two hours and 45 minutes .

And they gave me 34 packages total.

The route was for 3 1/2 hours.

I had to Bring 10 packages back to the warehouse! I've never had to return packages like this before in such a large amount!


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

The warehouse manager is the one giving out the blocks so yea, if they know you've been slacking off they won't give you more blocks. They do get in trouble when drivers show up late or return packages. The week resets on Sunday so you should always see new blocks on Sunday unless you already have a block for that time slot.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> The warehouse manager is the one giving out the blocks so yea, if they know you've been slacking off they won't give you more blocks. They do get in trouble when drivers show up late or return packages. The week resets on Sunday so you should always see new blocks on Sunday unless you already have a block for that time slot.


Yeah, definitely not slacking off at all


----------

